# Plastic Plants



## Sylar_92

If I decided to get plastic plants instead of live ones is it possible that the piranhas might ingest it which might cause death?


----------



## Tensa

no because they bite it and pass it through. a few times ive seen people have issues but most of the time it passes through. i wouldnt worry about it but if you have the time try out some live ones. some are easy to care for even for people without a green thumb. but i know my reds really liked to chew on my plants so i was constantly cleaning very tiny pieces that floated to the top lol no harm done though.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

I guess it is possible but not really likely as if p's bit a fake plant they will often spit it up.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA




----------



## g4life

CLUSTER ONE said:


> I guess it is possible but not really likely as if p's bit a fake plant they will often spit it up.


ive used fake plants for about two years my reds will bite them but spit it out it then floats on top no harm to my reds


----------



## amazonjungle

ive had fake plants and live plants in my tank.

my fatties are fine. (they're healthy and sexy.) both meanings.


----------



## JustJoshinYa

My red ate a plastic leaf once and it pooped it out no problem to the fish i even posted pictures but i believe they are gone now. can happen but most likely not and even if it does its most likely not an issue.


----------



## Munchiez

fish can pass fish hooks.. i think plastic will be ok


----------



## scent troll

fish hooks are designed to disolve. plastic will not. plastic, if ingested enough will kill any animal. my suggestion to anyone keeping fish like piranha that have a habit of nipping is to keep real plants as a precaution. yes they can pass or throw back up plastic pieces but is it worth it? and real always looks oh so much better. 
to each their own though


----------



## Da' Manster!

I've always used plastic plants and yes depending on the piranha's personality sometimes they chew and spit it out and other times they leave it alone...Whenever my piranha would chew it up, I would clean up the floating pieces and then didn't hesitate to remove the plants!...Just like Oceallatus said, It was more of a safety issue with me as well1...


----------

